# Cats in a box



## Wendy (Jun 11, 2011)

I got a new Tassimo for Mother's day. Murray and Gregory laid claim to the box. These photos were shot in sequence...both boys trying to be the guy in the box and harassing each other. In the second last photo Murray was coming back to bug Gregory...loved the facial expression.


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2011)

Yay! I love your kitties! 
The second one is pretty great too. We have similar issues with this sort of stuff in my house but usually the dog feels left out and end up getting bit by one of the cats.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 11, 2011)

Put a bag and a box on the floor and you have instant fun if you have cats.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 16, 2011)

Cuties...!


----------



## nikv (Jun 16, 2011)

I love it! Reminds me of this photo:







This photo would be a good subject for a photo caption contest.

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2011)

nikv said:


> I love it! Reminds me of this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo!


----------



## Heather (Jun 16, 2011)

Unlike Wendy's, those kitties know how to share.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 17, 2011)

Heather said:


> Unlike Wendy's, those kitties know how to share.



Yeah, right. How long do you think that lasted until they went [email protected]#$ on each other?


----------



## Ernie (Jun 17, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Put a bag and a box on the floor and you have instant fun if you have cats.



Two words: laser pointer.


----------



## koshki (Jun 17, 2011)

Awww, how cute! Don't you love how cats love boxes?

The other day my little guy was fooling around in a paper bag...my aide came in and asked what he was doing. I thought, "only a person without a cat would ask that question!" He's playing in the bag! LOL.

Love cats. LOVE THEM!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep, whenever a box or bag comes into our house the cats wait for us to give it to them. There's never any patience to the waiting either...they will jump in before the box/bag is unpacked.

And you are right Koshki...if anyone has to ask what the cats are doing then they are NOT cat people.


----------



## Sirius (Jun 18, 2011)

Before my cat Lefty died, he was more than a little what you might call "fat." It didn't stop him from trying to get inside the smallest of boxes. One time, he tried to curl up inside a shoe box that was about two sizes too small for him. The side of the box busted out, but he still managed to take a nap in it. Can't let something like a weight problem ruin a perfectly good napping opportunity.

If I knew the wife wouldn't complain even more than she does now, I would get a new kitten in a heartbeat. Nothing beats a cat for entertainment.


----------

